# Thyroid, plastic sugary, neck jowls



## mrsmcool (Jul 15, 2013)

Hello everyone,
I'm new here so please tell me if this discussion exists elsewhere, and I'll head over there.

I have borderline hypothyroid. The symptoms are KILLING me, no energy, hair loss, dry skin, depression, no control over my weight, etc. Here's my test results:

free T3 2.06 (2.10-5.34)
free T4 1.30 (0.8-2.01)
TSH 1.32

I lost 50 lbs when I started an acupuncture procedure on my thyroid weekly, combined with a candida diet. The problem is the way my jowl is hanging, it bothers me to the point where I'm considering sugary. I'm 38 and plastic surgeons agree I could use a 1/2 facelift, however I really am too young to have such a procedure done.

I stumbled upon online photos of people who have thyroid problems, before and after treatment online. Their jowls seem to have really tightened up after about 6 months of treatment.

Has anyone experienced this? I'm not currently on any prescription meds. My ND doctor is testing me for heavy metal toxicity. After we rule that out he'll go back to my thyroid, where I really believe the trouble is.
I suspect I have type 2 hypothyroidism.

Any thoughts?
Has anyone noticed sagging jowls tighten up with treatment. I don't want to go under the knife until I've tried everything.
thank you.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mrsmcool said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm new here so please tell me if this discussion exists elsewhere, and I'll head over there.
> 
> I have borderline hypothyroid. The symptoms are KILLING me, no energy, hair loss, dry skin, depression, no control over my weight, etc. Here's my test results:
> ...












It is true; hypo and hyper cause myopathy. Nothing can age a person faster than thyroid disease.

It would be wise to treat the thyroid, wait and then reassess.

My eye surgeon would not do eye surgery until 18 months after I had my thyroid treated. He said this way, we get the true assessment. I happened to agree w/that and still do.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Your Free T3 is below range. Have you discussed this with your doctor? This could be contributing to your symptoms.

I agree with Andros about waiting until you get your thyroid issues under control before moving forward with any plastic surgery.


----------



## mrsmcool (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks for the responses. Yes, I've discussed my T3 with 3 doctors and an endocrinologist. They didn't think it was low enough to warrant any action even though I have ALL the symptoms. The endocrinologist said "you just have the fat gene". I'm now working with an ND who will hopefully be able to sort it out. Until then I was thinking of continuing my acupuncture and starting T100.

However, yes, I'm inclined to wait until I've undergone a thyroid treatment. Obviously it's not something I want to do, but my appearance has me so upset it's becoming a problem.

I was thinking of giving it 6 months then comparing some before and after photos. How long would those of you with experience give it?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

After I had my TT, Andros said to give it 18 months before you felt really normal. I thought that was a little long, but you know what? She was right.

I do not have bad jowls but I was starting to get a strange double chin. I'm heavier than I want to be but not fat. After the TT, my neck has tightened up, but I'm probably the only one who notices.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

mrsmcool said:


> Yes, I've discussed my T3 with 3 doctors and an endocrinologist. They didn't think it was low enough to warrant any action even though I have ALL the symptoms.


I respectfully disagree, and I believe you are being fluffed off.



mrsmcool said:


> The endocrinologist said "you just have the fat gene".


And exactly what gene might that be? The gene that prevents your thyroid from working correctly?


----------



## mrsmcool (Jul 15, 2013)

thanks for the replies.
Joplin, thanks for giving me hope. What does TT stand for?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Total Thyroidectomy or, surgical removal of the gland.


----------

